# Little animated betta tank



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Just wanted to share this little betta GIF I just made. It took me about 45 minutes to draw everything, shade/color it, and get the frames just right...it turned out nice, though! I just recently learned how to make animated gifs. It was fun to make one with Opalo.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Very cute! Love the addition of the bubbles.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

So cute!!!


----------

